# Perdido Pass



## 6722 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey guys last summer I fished with squid and shrimp and caught pin fish my the hundreds. I would rather fish with lures. What kind of lures do I need. What time of day?


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

gotchas and spoons on the west end and south side late afternoon for skip jack galore,it will get expensive if you play around the rocks. also not as predictable on the west end on the north side produce some nice blues, i usually go to sams in orange beach and buy inexpensive speck rigs and cut in half for the blues. you can also try the south side of bridge midday for some schoolie mackeral going thru the pass.

trying to throw u a bone bryan.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, Steve...everything you said is good advice. Here are some additional suggestions. Gotcha's are probably the best all 'round lure for any striking surface feeder at the pass. I like the ones with metallic bodies (as opposed to the plastic ones, although they work,) and either a red or chartreuse head. The larger sizes are good because you can cast them farther. Also there are some models with a treble in front and a single hook in the back, which I like because a single hook is easier to remove from the fish. The large Sea Striker spoons are good, too; I like the one ounce and even larger, sometimes. They look big but a 1/2 pound bluefish will eat it in a minute. Weight = casting distance. Lastly, a little lure we call a Looney jig is invaluable at times. It's just a nylon bullet-style jig that comes in various sizes. White is usually the ticket, but other colors can work.

Whatever you throw, realize that all these little trinkets are fairly expensive for what they are. When the skippies get plentiful they will fray your line and at $4 a pop it adds up. So, either use a 40# mono leader and check it for frays periodically, or if you don't mind going to a little extra trouble, get some 90# or 135# seven-strand cable and unravel a piece about 18" long. Take one of the strands and use it as your leader. Be sure to check it for kinks every so often, too. The surest way to ensure not many bites is to use one of those black pre-made leaders with a big ol' snap swivel on it. Hope this helps, and good luck.


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

do you sell looney jigs bryan? its been a long time since i was able to get those. harvey was always good to tackett


----------

